# Stay away from krystal!!!!!



## khondl26 (Jan 22, 2013)

We attended a membership presentation on 10/26/2012 at the Krystal resort In cancun. The gentleman that gave the presentation told us we would be buying 50 weeks for49,OOO. He also said he would take off the 13,000 we paid for our palace resorts membership for a total of 36,000. That is the only part of his presentation that was truthful we have now found out.
He told us we would be getting 50 weeks, but would not be using any of them because"every January for the next 5 years Continenta lConnections would be BUYING 10 weeks from us for a total of $21,000" His exact words!!!! He wrote down on his paper  2013 2014 2015 2016  2017 then underneath every one of those years he put down $21,000 and then circled $165000. His exact words were "Every January for the next five years Continental will
be depositing in your account $21000 so come this January if you want to use it to payoff the $18000 you just put on your credit card you can do that. My husband then said well how can we be sure this company is going to give us $21,000 every January, He said because it shows it right here on the contract. I then said how can this be right my mother always said if it sounds to good to be true it probably is why wouldnt everybody do this and he gave us some spiel about how it all worked which obviously we fell for.
I then asked him about the maintenance fee as why would I trade in a timeshare that's already paid for with no maintenance fee for 1 with a $829 fee. He said well you won't be using any of your weeks as you will be "SELLING" them all to continental so you won't have one.
He then also told me to use an American Express instead of my visa because they were running some kind of promotion where if you paid with that they gave you another free week at a resort.
Also a lie as American express knew nothing about this so called promotion! !
We left Cancun and I didn't look at my membership papers until I got a bill for the $829 maintenance fee 5 weeks later so I  took out my folder and called Tom Davis at Continental, he told me how it REALLYworks that they don't "BUY" my weeks I have to pay them to rent them. Or should UI say try and rent them.
Now do you think if their salesperson would have been honest and told me that I would be paying $49000 for 50 rooms I am never going to use, plus an additional $829 per room for maintenace which is at least another $41,000 and then another $629 to another company for them to rerent them plus the $229 per year fee for the patinum membership which is another $11,000, which all comes up to a grand total of $132,450, that I would have ever considered this. ABSOLUTELYNOT.
1 realize I should have known better and have not took somebody at their word and then just initialed every piece of paper that was put in front of me but I did. After a 90 minute (3 hour) presentation and 3 very good pina coladas later  We were completely mislead and flat out lied to,their representatives entire presentation was fraudulent and untruthful.

It had been about 6 weeks since we signed when I realized what they had done I tried calling them numerous times and sent emails to cancel our membership and ask for a full refund but I am sure you all know how that went.
In the meantime KRYSTAL sent out an email but accidentally put alot of members emails on it so I am now in direct contact with  at least 50 other people who have fallen into this same "INVESTMENT" scam going as far back as 2006...our stories are all the same word for word and we are looking for others out their who have also been victimized by this horrible company so we can try and get something done about it and try to get some of our losses recovered. to date I am out $19,000 and I am one of the lucky ones who caught on early so I didnt throw away even more money to Continental connections to re rent my weeks. As I have now found out that not one person I have talked to has ever received any rental income from them either. If anybody out there has also been a VICTIM of KRYSTAL or knows how to help us please let me know...thanks::


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 22, 2013)

If you or any of those 50 people have written proof of fraud, there is a chance the Mexican Consumer Protection Agency, Profeco (do a search for their addresses) may be able to help you. These outfits are very good at drawing all their numbers and circles and 'promises' on papers that you never see again, so I wouldn't be surprised if no proof exists. 

Profeco is well aware of their practices, but in the end, what is in the contract and signed by you and them, is what governs the sale. You had 5 days (at least) to review and rescind. After that, proving fraud is about the only way to cancel the sale. Bottom line: you probably owe the money, own the timeshare, and will until you pay it off and give it away, because it has approximately zero value while money is owed on it.

Defaulting on the payments and MF will only result in late fees, being turned over to collection, and bad credit rating. Above all DO NOT pay anyone anything to 'get you out' of this purchase.

We are sorry this has happened to you, but you are hardly the first. 

Welcome to TUG.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Carol C (Jan 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear that...but you are definitely not the first. There are several Mexican timeshare resorts that use hardcore boiler room tactics and so many false promises that legions of unsuspecting folks get hosed. Since it's way past the time you could have rescinded you only have Profeco as a recourse. That will take a long time, but hopefully you will have some measure of success. I'm curious why you didn't like Palace Resorts and decided to sign up with Krystal...but I guess that's for another topic and another time. (I own at Cozumel Palace...which is a wonderful resort!) Good luck to you!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is the info about Profeco. I encourage you to contact them.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 22, 2013)

You've gotten some excellent advice.  I want to add that you should keep detailed notes of everyone you talk to, email, send letters to, etc, names, phone numbers, what is said.....  From your detailed post it looks like you've been doing that already.

Please keep us updated with who you contact, what you do, and what the results are. We appreciate the feedback, and then can use it to help the next people who write with similar problems.


----------



## rrsafety (Jan 23, 2013)

> He wrote down on his paper 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017 then underneath every one of those years he put down $21,000 and then circled $165000. His exact words were "Every January for the next five years Continental will
> be depositing in your account $21000 so come this January....



Do you have that piece of paper?!!


----------



## Tia (Jan 24, 2013)

Poof guess they are gone. This is what seems to be a drive by post to me as came up in the lounge here...


----------



## mjgoryl (Jan 24, 2013)

first question is why would you want 50 weeks?  Second question is why would you stay longer than the 90 min seminar?


----------



## Kenn (Jan 25, 2013)

rrsafety said:


> Do you have that piece of paper?!!



We were another victim. We do have that piece of paper showing the great investment returns. Would this paper be useful in anyway?


----------



## Tia (Jan 25, 2013)

Kenn said:


> We were another victim. We do have that piece of paper showing the great investment returns. Would this paper be useful in anyway?




Seems to me it's hard proof of what you were promised by sales _so yes it matters, not a lawyer nor do I play one on tv. _


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 25, 2013)

Kenn said:


> We were another victim. We do have that piece of paper showing the great investment returns. Would this paper be useful in anyway?



I'm no expert on these things, but would think it would help Profeco prove that they defrauded you into buying a lousy deal. Promising one thing and not delivering on it is fraud. You should be able to terminate your contract. Whether there is any money to refund what you paid may be something else, but you have to start somewhere. Contact the above group and Profeco.


----------



## Antunalu (Jan 25, 2013)

*Krystal scam*

:annoyed:I can't believe they are still getting away with this for as long as they have been.  Same exact thing happened to us in May 2010.  I was also late realizing it and got stuck with it.  Profeco went to 4 hearings for us and didn't get no where for us.  Only way out is to cancel the contract without expecting any refund back.  Chaulk it up to a very expensive weeks vacation like we did.  $12000 vacation in Mexico.  We did not cancel the contract yet, but I didn't pay them a dime more even when I got the maintenance fee bill which I only received once and then sent them a letter saying my case is in letigation.  Haven't received anything more from them.  Sorry you fell victim like some of the rest of us did.


----------



## TacoTerry (Feb 8, 2013)

Send an email to suzennyc@gmail.com  she and a handful of other krystal scammed folks are working on the next step. Maybe your new info can help.
  I am krystal victim too. The pit in your stomach will ease up in awhile, hang in there, stay positive if you can. I decided to just use my membership up as quickly as possible, you can use multiple weeks in a year. Good luck!

Terry


----------



## Antunalu (Mar 7, 2013)

rrsafety said:


> Do you have that piece of paper?!!



I actually have that paper where they figured it all out also, but there is no name or signature so I figure that will not hold any ground since they could say I filled out that paper.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 10, 2013)

Karen G said:


> Here is the info about Profeco. I encourage you to contact them.
> 
> Here's some more information from another Tugger who was successful in getting out of a contract. Since you are in touch with several others maybe the group could take some action together. Good luck.


Karen, the second link doesn't work for me. Is it broken?

The best thing is to contact Profeco and, if they respond to you and follow up on your complaint, the resort cannot have a collection agency go after you nor do you have to pay anymore fees because Profeco is involved.

I would double check this if it is still the same today. Profeco can ask the resort to refund you your money but the resort still can refuse to act on their recommendation. Some refund the deposit and some do not. Profeco doesn't have the power like a court of law does but that would be way too expensive.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 10, 2013)

iconnections said:


> Karen, the second link doesn't work for me. Is it broken?


Apparently whatever thread that link went to doesn't exist anymore. Sorry about that. I don't remember what it was.  I'll remove it from the quoted post.


----------

